# Cycle Snobs



## CycleD (18 Mar 2017)

I've been cycling for six months on and off now and on Thursday I cycled 50 miles for the first time and another 40 today. Today I noticed a few people on road bikes giving me dirty looks because I don't ride a road bike but a hybrid.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2017)

The bastards


----------



## Welsh wheels (18 Mar 2017)

Some roadies might be like that, but that doesn't speak for all of them. I am a 'roadie' now in the sense that I predominantly ride road bikes, but I rode hybrids for many years and loved it. I did my first 50 miler on a hybrid. Congratulations on your first 50 miler as well! Next time you get a dirty look, try and overtake the offender on a hill and show them up.


----------



## S-Express (18 Mar 2017)

How can you be certain they were giving you 'dirty looks'..?? I doubt if they could give a sh1t what you ride. I certainly couldn't.


----------



## KneesUp (18 Mar 2017)

How can you possibly know why they were giving yo dirty looks? Are you sure you're not projecting on to them?

Plus, also, who cares what other people think? You only have to look at the news to realise that most people are idiots.


----------



## Crackle (18 Mar 2017)

You ride a hybrid! I don't think I'd even look at you.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2017)

They been giving you evils?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2017)

I wouldn't lose any sleep over it. There is another thread about cyclists not waving or saying hello to fellow cyclists. It's all relevent. Some will wave, some will ignore you. Some will have all the gear and brand new 3 grand bikes, and won't acknowledge anyone else who doesn't ride a bike worth as much as theirs.

On the other hand, there will be fellow cyclists who ride a BSO and will ride along with stupid grins on their faces, and will wave and talk to anyone.

Just enjoy your ride and if along the way someone acknowledges you, then you will have a win win situation. And well done on achieving your first 50 mile ride.


----------



## vickster (18 Mar 2017)

Don't sweat it, just ride


----------



## Doobiesis (18 Mar 2017)

I thought that. I started cycling on a hybrid and noticed cycle snobbery. But they're the same now I'm on a racer.

Some cyclists think they're above everyone else and don't give the customary nod. Others I think are so engrossed in achieving a goal, they don't notice you.

As Vickster said, don't sweat it. Just enjoy the 'camaraderie' from those who do. I nod to everyone, on anything! Even been known to nod to horses!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (18 Mar 2017)

I'm a roadie, I don't think I've ever cast a dismissive glance at anyone else. I couldn't care less what bike someone is riding. They're cycling, so I respect that.

I bet other cyclists _think_ I have cocked a snook. But it's just because roadies look so cool and nonchalant. We're virtually Parisienne.


----------



## mybike (18 Mar 2017)

Congrats on over 50, I've not managed 25 yet. But this roadie, in club colours, was nice as pie.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2017)

Don't worry about it they're probably ex-golfists who've flogged their bats and found new ways to dress stupidly of a weekend.

Well done on the 50 though.


----------



## mick1836 (19 Mar 2017)

*A Hybrid?



*


----------



## cyberknight (19 Mar 2017)

F**K em , there are better things to worry about .


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Mar 2017)

CycleD said:


> I've been cycling for six months on and off now and on Thursday I cycled 50 miles for the first time and another 40 today. Today I noticed a few people on road bikes giving me dirty looks because I don't ride a road bike but a hybrid.



I will send you a bumper sticker.

My other bike is a roadbike.


----------



## snorri (19 Mar 2017)

CycleD said:


> Today I noticed a few people on road bikes giving me dirty looks because I don't ride a road bike but a hybrid.


I'm surprised you can identify a dirty look from a roadie, most of the ones I see are shy types who disguise their identity by wearing coloured eye masks, funny hats and nondescript clothing.


----------



## Bonus (19 Mar 2017)

I don't look at people closely enough to see what sort of a "look" they are giving me - but from what I'm told it is generally a "Look of Awe".

:-)


----------



## jefmcg (19 Mar 2017)




----------



## Mrs M (19 Mar 2017)

Not to worry, their stuff, not yours. 
Just enjoy your bike ride.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Mar 2017)

CycleD said:


> I've been cycling for six months on and off now and on Thursday I cycled 50 miles for the first time and another 40 today. Today I noticed a few people on road bikes giving me dirty looks because I don't ride a road bike but a hybrid.


One should just throw a cursory acknowledgement their way,
those lower roadie classes should know their place.

I find a friendly bunch when out, I must say.
One kind roadie shouted great encouragement the other day whilst I was peching up a Cat 4
'Move yer erse, big yin'

Toodle pip!
Well done on the 50


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> You ride a hybrid! I don't think I'd even look at you.


That implies you would actually see them. I is completely blind to all except ticarbstainlessblingtastic models from this year, innit.

OP. Who gives a flying one? Concentrate on improving your speed and then cruise past the bludgers, preferably with a wicker basket on the front...


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> Congrats on over 50, I've not managed 25 yet. But this roadie, in club colours, ate a lot of pies.
> 
> View attachment 343083


Sorry, too easy


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (19 Mar 2017)

MBR magazine dissed my mountain bike in a review. I was bothered by it for all of 1 minute and 25 seconds.

I live in the real world where I don't have thousands to spend and buy bikes outside of my needs and capabilities. I've not met anyone yet who discussed the merits of wheelies on berms or how difficult a life you have if you're trying to do a bunny hop with flat pedals on the way to the bothy. Not even the young daring things in Wharncliffe scoff at me on my measly hardtail.

But then I'm too busy having fun to give a toss about anyone else's opinion.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Mar 2017)

Thinking about it, in the "road" group I ride with, one of them rides a flat bar hybrid and we don't think of him being different. I think any perception issue is more in your head than anyone else's.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Mar 2017)

Mrs M said:


> their stuff, not yours.


I'd argue it's not their stuff, it's CycleD's.

@CycleD decides the looks on passing strangers faces are dirty, that they are directed at CycleD, and are because of the hybrid. Everything seems to be happening inside CycleD's head.

As a proud possessor of a resting bitch face, I'd prefer people didn't impugn motives from a glancing facial expression.


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Mar 2017)

More important than the bike style.... how many panniers?

Single pannierists should be looked upon in pity and dismay


(THIS IS A JOKE)


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Mar 2017)

I find most other cyclists look down at me........

But then again I do ride a recumbent trike


----------



## derrick (19 Mar 2017)

CycleD said:


> I've been cycling for six months on and off now and on Thursday I cycled 50 miles for the first time and another 40 today. Today I noticed a few people on road bikes giving me dirty looks because I don't ride a road bike but a hybrid.


Yep it's all in your head, just ride your bike. You could just get a road bike, might make you think differently.


----------



## johnnyb47 (19 Mar 2017)

Fellow cyclists may be looking a little stoney faced because there cycling really hard and hurting a bit. I know i can pull some ugly faces sometimes whilst cruising at my tarmac ripping speed of 10mph ( with a head wind of course lol)


----------



## Dayvo (19 Mar 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> More important than the bike style.... how many panniers?
> Single pannierists should be looked upon in pity and dismay
> (THIS IS A JOKE)





Cunobelin said:


> I find most other cyclists look down at me........
> *But then again I do ride a recumbent trike*



That is also a joke!


----------



## Dayvo (19 Mar 2017)

CycleD. 

Get your retaliation in first: tell the c***s to f**k off as soon as they're in earshot.


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Mar 2017)

Dayvo said:


> That is also a joke!



Nah..... just reality


----------



## lutonloony (19 Mar 2017)

Bobby Mhor said:


> One should just throw a cursory acknowledgement their way,
> those lower roadie classes should know their place.
> 
> I find a friendly bunch when out, I must say.
> ...


Peching??


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Peching??


Breathing with gusto
Try hauling an erse like mine up a 9% gradient on a hybrid into a stiff breeze.

Just back from a bimble in the rainy countryside and many hearty 'Good morning' from all categories of cyclists.
Good chaps and chapettes


----------



## Shortandcrisp (19 Mar 2017)

Is it ok that I sneer at cyclists who ride 3-4 thousand pound bikes, wear £300 goggles and £200 hats and Rapha clothing? Although I have no idea how much these items cost!


----------



## Lonestar (19 Mar 2017)

If they are faster than me they are well entitled to sneer.


----------



## Tin Pot (19 Mar 2017)

jefmcg said:


> View attachment 343104



This.

By the shovel full.

_No one cares._


----------



## mybike (19 Mar 2017)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Sorry, too easy



To be fair, I think it is tha angle & lens.


----------



## Ice2911 (19 Mar 2017)

Well done on the 50. Just enjoy riding your bike. I smile and nod to one and all, I also acknowledge cars who wait until there is room to pass. Life is too short to worry.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2017)

Ice2911 said:


> Well done on the 50. Just enjoy riding your bike. I smile and nod to one and all, I also acknowledge cars who wait until there is room to pass. Life is too short to worry.



Same


----------



## KnackeredBike (19 Mar 2017)

Shortandcrisp said:


> Is it ok that I sneer at cyclists who ride 3-4 thousand pound bikes, wear £300 goggles and £200 hats and Rapha clothing? Although I have no idea how much these items cost!


I don't wave to anyone who hasn't pasted £50 notes* to their bike frame (£20 if you want to do what common people do).

* To hide the cracks in the carbon fibre.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Mar 2017)

Concentrate on your ride. Ignore the choppers.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Mar 2017)

Well done on the 50 miles @CycleD!
If you're sure the perceived "dirty looks" are because of your bike, ignore them and carry on having fun on your bike.
Can I ask if the "looks" are maybe due to something you are doing wrong on the roads, unaware of course?
I know sometimes I give the "look" to other cyclists, if they cut me up or similar.


----------



## r04DiE (19 Mar 2017)

Yep, well done on the 50 @CycleD. The other night on my commute home, uphill, I was passed by another roadie. I said "hello mate" and he just ignored me.

I upped the pace (just because I realised I was being lazy) and kept the distance between us, gained, and eventually overtook. I stayed in front of him for the next few miles at a good pace then turned off home. On the way past, he gave me a wave and I waved back.

Next day on Strava there is a comment from this guy saying "thanks for the tow."

So, none of it really matters, we all ride, we're all human.


----------



## bonsaibilly (19 Mar 2017)

CycleD said:


> I've been cycling for six months on and off now and on Thursday I cycled 50 miles for the first time and another 40 today. Today I noticed a few people on road bikes giving me dirty looks because I don't ride a road bike but a hybrid.



Yeah there are lots of them


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2017)

r04DiE said:


> Yep, well done on the 50 @CycleD. The other night on my commute home, uphill, I was passed by another roadie. I said "hello mate" and he just ignored me.
> 
> I upped the pace (just because I realised I was being lazy) and kept the distance between us, gained, and eventually overtook. I stayed in front of him for the next few miles at a good pace then turned off home. On the way past, he gave me a wave and I waved back.
> 
> ...


I'd have 'wheelsucked' him for a while then passed on a downhill and pulled away saying "Thanks for the tow" as I went past.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Mar 2017)

You are on a bike and riding it, you are a cyclist.

They are on a bike and riding it, they are a cyclist.

You are both cyclists no matter what size, shape, colour or make of your bike.

Just enjoy the ride and think no more of it.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2017)

Ice2911 said:


> Well done on the 50. Just enjoy riding your bike. I smile and nod to one and all, I also acknowledge cars who wait until there is room to pass. Life is too short to worry.



Likewise me.


----------



## Cp40Carl (19 Mar 2017)

Strange how a few more bends in the handlebar can give some people a superiority complex. I'm a roadie by the way, I just prefer riding them. I also need a light bike as I'm lazy and unfit.


----------



## SuperHans123 (19 Mar 2017)

Suprised as most roadies are staring at one inch of rubber as they try and beat their Strava sectional.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Mar 2017)

what? Take that hybrid back to Brighthouse my good man, and purchase a ruddy road bike!


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2017)

snertos999 said:


> Suprised as most roadies are staring at one inch of rubber as they try and beat their Strava sectional.


That has it's hazards,


View: https://youtu.be/9OrKLGEOVRA


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Mar 2017)

S-Express said:


> How can you be certain they were giving you 'dirty looks'..?? I doubt if they could give a sh1t what you ride. I certainly couldn't.


some roadies can be snobby. 
I know this sounds like a stereotype (i'm not usually prone to such things on the north/south issue) but I do genuinely have the impression that very much less so up north.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Mar 2017)

Doobiesis said:


> I thought that. I started cycling on a hybrid and noticed cycle snobbery. But they're the same now I'm on a racer.
> 
> Some cyclists think they're above everyone else and don't give the customary nod. Others I think are so engrossed in achieving a goal, they don't notice you.
> 
> As Vickster said, don't sweat it. Just enjoy the 'camaraderie' from those who do. I nod to everyone, on anything! Even been known to nod to horses!


But do they nod back? Or is it just the nodding donkeys who give you the time of day?


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Mar 2017)

Ice2911 said:


> Well done on the 50. Just enjoy riding your bike. I smile and nod to one and all, I also acknowledge cars who wait until there is room to pass. Life is too short to worry.


yes, always acknowledge good drivers.
In my experience in London there are as many tosspot cyclists as vehicle drivers. For behind each handlebar/steering wheel sits a human.


----------



## Bimble (20 Mar 2017)

@CycleD congrats on the 50. I've got all the roadie gear but still no idea, so if I look like I'm sneering, I'm not, honestly, I'm just quietly dying inside as I struggle to get past the 12mph mark. 

ETA: I started out on a clunky old MTB but didn't notice anyone else's glances as I was enjoying myself too much. Same when I upgraded to a hybrid (_miles_ faster). Same when I got an expensive carbon road bike (which is lovely to ride but is still limited by the engine driving it ).


----------



## kingrollo (20 Mar 2017)

As in any group - some will be friendly - some not so much - just how folk are - not unique to cyclists


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Mar 2017)

@CycleD Congrats on the 50. Cyclechat has a place specially for people like you: 
 The 2017 Half Century (50 km or 50 mile) A Month Challenge

Or even, if you fancy doing an extra 10 miles
 The 2017 Metric Century (100km) A Month Challenge

And next year, starting in January, you might find yourself considering ...
 The 2017 Imperial Century A Month Challenge


----------



## Vantage (20 Mar 2017)

In regard to snobby anythings, I like the Ernest Hemmingway quote,

"There is nothing noble in being superior to your fellow man. True nobility lies in being superior to your former self."

I hate snobs.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Mar 2017)

I look down on roadies from my Penny Farthing!


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Mar 2017)

Vantage said:


> In regard to snobby anythings, I like the Ernest Hemmingway quote,
> 
> "There is nothing noble in being superior to your fellow man. True nobility lies in being superior to your former self."
> 
> I hate snobs.


Great quote . Yes, snobs like racists are basically stupid. Also often actually rather insecure unless they can manage their social circle well enough to be akways surrounded by similar types/oiks.


----------



## SuperHans123 (22 Mar 2017)

Cycling in London.
Fcuk that.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBLPb0LzQnA


----------



## Tim Hall (22 Mar 2017)

snertos999 said:


> Cycling in London.
> Fcuk that.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILpDx9MZ6Tg



Two things:
1. I don't see how the clip posted illustrates cycling snobs. It shows rubbish driving and poor road sense for sure but no snobbery.
2. It's not London. I think it's Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Mar 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Two things:
> 1. I don't see how the clip posted illustrates cycling snobs. It shows rubbish driving and poor road sense for sure but no snobbery.
> 2. It's not London. I think it's Perth, Western Australia.


Yes, it's outer northern suburbs of Perth, and it's also more than 3 years old.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Mar 2017)

I get a few downcast/sympathetic looks, because I choose to ride Ribbles (I have 3)
'Ditto', when I mention my car, from the unthinking/badge-snobs, as I have a Skoda Octavia estate

I think as very equal to the opposition/built to same standards/cheaper

With the Octavia, this is illustrated by friends desire for a new car
A while ago, he was wanting an Audi A4 estate, but the 'All-Road' as their 4x4 derivative is called, to tow his BWSOW
At the time, the price wasn't available for the new model
I suggested a Scout (same 4x4 system), as used by many Ambulance Trusts as Fast Response Cars

He (&, more so, his wife) baulked at the very idea
A search revealed that the Audi A4 estates started at about £27,000 for the 1.2 petrol front-drive (bog-basic model)
£26,500 would put him in a 2.0Tdi/6-speed 'box (150BHP) Octavia Scout

Later on another search revealed a price for an equivilant (mechanically) All-Road..... about £37,000
All that money, for 'four rings', & free coffee, at the dealers

These figures are from memory, not a search now
He saw sense in the end, & now is happily ensconced in a Scout, & his wife???, she pootles about in a Fabia

My missionary zeal worked

Planet X also feature highly on my list


----------



## derrick (23 Mar 2017)

Am going for a ride this afternoon, Anyone with a Cervelo, Pinnerello or Colnago are welcome to join me. No other makes welcome, Oh and they must be carbon with Di2, No mechanicl gear change,


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Mar 2017)

An amusing exchange with someone I met on a ride some time ago. We were discussing bikes and he noticed that I had an ugly modern stem on my steel bike, not a nice shapely swan necked quill stem. He asked if I was using an adapter. "Oh no" I said "It's a modern frame - it has a threadless headset. It's that modern - it's got carbon forks". There was a gasp and a moment of dismay when he realised that what he'd taken at first glance to be a proper bike was, in fact, a horrible modern forgery. I could sense that in silent horror he started noticing other things, the non-horizontality of the top tube and so on. He recovered well enough, but I could sense his intense disappointment, and his urgent desire to go and talk to someone else.


----------



## Haitch (23 Mar 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 'four rings'



I thought an Audi had five zeros, four on the radiator grill and one on the driver's seat.


----------



## Tim Hall (23 Mar 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> An amusing exchange with someone I met on a ride some time ago. We were discussing bikes and he noticed that I had an ugly modern stem on my steel bike, not a nice shapely swan necked quill stem. He asked if I was using an adapter. "Oh no" I said "It's a modern frame - it has a threadless headset. It's that modern - it's got carbon forks". There was a gasp and a moment of dismay when he realised that what he'd taken at first glance to be a proper bike was, in fact, a horrible modern forgery. I could sense that in silent horror he started noticing other things, the non-horizontality of the top tube and so on. He recovered well enough, but I could sense his intense disappointment, and his urgent desire to go and talk to someone else.


I got talking to a bloke on the commercial vehicles run, who was riding a penny farthing. I noted it was fitted with a modern threadless headset and quizzed him about it. 'I don't know anything about that stuff. I just ride it '


----------



## jefmcg (23 Mar 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I get a few downcast/sympathetic looks, because I choose to ride Ribbles (I have 3)
> 'Ditto', when I mention my car, from the unthinking/badge-snobs, as I have a Skoda Octavia estate
> 
> I think as very equal to the opposition/built to same standards/cheaper
> ...



Ah, inverse snobbery. Still snobbery.

(and it would warm the cockles of Skoda marketings heart to know how well you have absorbed their advertising message from the 00s)


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Mar 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I get a few downcast/sympathetic looks, because I choose to ride Ribbles (I have 3)
> 'Ditto', when I mention my car, from the unthinking/badge-snobs, as I have a Skoda Octavia estate
> 
> I think as very equal to the opposition/built to same standards/cheaper
> ...


Skoda actually has a great tradition. Not for nowt were the Nazis keen to get hold of their factory.

I personally always liked their older somewhat individual styling.

The czech car industry produced some great looking cars - one I can never remember the name of sadly - a sort of 50s space car looking thing.

(I used to drive an Audi by the way - but I didn't pay for it or its expensive servicing - I wouldn't have done either - nice car as it was)


----------



## SuperHans123 (23 Mar 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Two things:
> 1. I don't see how the clip posted illustrates cycling snobs. It shows rubbish driving and poor road sense for sure but no snobbery.
> 2. It's not London. I think it's Perth, Western Australia.



My mistake, YouTube skipped to this vid, the one I meant to post I have now edited my post with.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Skoda actually has a great tradition. Not for nowt were the Nazis keen to get hold of their factory.
> 
> I personally always liked their older somewhat individual styling.
> 
> ...


The 130 RS,


View: https://youtu.be/Nu_4yWkNtYQ


Skip to 7mins to see it being driven


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Mar 2017)

I think the car I was thinking of was a Tatra - saw one once parked in the street in communist era Prague.

Google or bing image Tatra car and you will see some amazing looking creations.


----------



## jefmcg (23 Mar 2017)

snertos999 said:


> My mistake, YouTube skipped to this vid, the one I meant to post I have now edited my post with.


I still can't see the relevance. The thread is about other cyclists being superior, and your clip shows bad driving. 

And your post is the first to mention London. Commuters are too busy giving stink eyes to drivers (as your clip illustrates) and pedestrians, to have any left over for other cyclists.


----------



## SuperHans123 (23 Mar 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I still can't see the relevance. The thread is about other cyclists being superior, and your clip shows bad driving.
> 
> And your post is the first to mention London. Commuters are too busy giving stink eyes to drivers (as your clip illustrates) and pedestrians, to have any left over for other cyclists.



Like this post has none either but you didn't pick up on that.
↑
Skoda actually has a great tradition. Not for nowt were the Nazis keen to get hold of their factory.

I personally always liked their older somewhat individual styling.

The czech car industry produced some great looking cars - one I can never remember the name of sadly - a sort of 50s space car looking thing.

(I used to drive an Audi by the way - but I didn't pay for it or its expensive servicing - I wouldn't have done either - nice car as it was)
The 130 RS,


View: https://youtu.be/Nu_4yWkNtYQ


Skip to 7mins to see it being driven


----------



## e-rider (24 Mar 2017)

CycleD said:


> I've been cycling for six months on and off now and on Thursday I cycled 50 miles for the first time and another 40 today. Today I noticed a few people on road bikes giving me dirty looks because I don't ride a road bike but a hybrid.


what did these 'dirty looks' look like? Perhaps you were wearing a pink tutu, or maybe it was all in your head?


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Mar 2017)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> MBR magazine dissed my mountain bike in a review. I was bothered by it for all of 1 minute and 25 seconds.


I used to enjoy the mags describing my kit as "ideal for a winter, or training bike"


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Mar 2017)

I tend to find myself laughing down my sleeve at a lot of the 'bike snob' types. "Oooooowwwww, it's a Decathlon bike" ( said in an annoying nasally whine). Then the Decathlon bikes, get a hat full of awards, from the respected cycling journals, these types seem to like sticking the pages of, together, then they go quiet. Then I ask how much they paid for their bike, which trailed in well behind my "BSO" in the same journals tests. Then I chuckle, lots.


----------



## freiston (1 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> to tow his BWSOW


It took me too long to find out what that meant!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A while ago, he was wanting an Audi A4 estate, but the 'All-Road' as their 4x4 derivative is called, to tow his BWSOW
> 
> 
> freiston said:
> ...


You figured it out them??
We've had 3, the last two being twin-axles, before my wife px-ed the last for a_ 'Posh PortaCabin'_




Racing roadkill said:


> I tend to find myself laughing down my sleeve at a lot of the 'bike snob' types. "Oooooowwwww, it's a Decathlon bike" ( said in an annoying nasally whine). Then the Decathlon bikes, get a hat full of awards, from the respected cycling journals, these types seem to like sticking the pages of, together, then they go quiet. Then I ask how much they paid for their bike, which trailed in well behind my "BSO" in the same journals tests. Then I chuckle, lots.


That was a familiar story with Boardman bikes, when they first entered the market
Then people stopped laughing

Sponsoring the Brownlees, for one (two......), was an astute move


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> You figured it out them??
> We've had 3, the last two being twin-axles, before my wife px-ed the last for a_ 'Posh PortaCabin'_
> 
> 
> ...



I found that with my Pro Carbon.


----------



## freiston (1 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> You figured it out them??
> We've had 3, the last two being twin-axles, before my wife px-ed the last for a_ 'Posh PortaCabin'_


Big White Shed On Wheels (aka caravan) - If a posh portacabin isn't also a caravan, I can't think what it is (and couldn't find it with Google either)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Apr 2017)

freiston said:


> Big White Shed On Wheels (aka caravan) - If a posh portacabin isn't also a caravan, I can't think what it is (and couldn't find it with Google either)


A big cream, & blue, clue






The old 'BWSOW' (Elddis Crusader Storm) & my -sadly long departed- 110Td5


----------



## johnnyb47 (8 Apr 2017)

Whilst out on one of my jollies today, a cyclist on a flash bike and dressed up ready to take on the best of the TDF looked me up and down with a look of disgust at my old ageing Peugeot bike. I spoke but i got no response. On the way back i saw him again but this time he was pushing his bike thanks to a puncture. As I'm not the vindictive type i stopped and gave him my spare tube. Hopefully his bike snobbery views will be a little different from now on and realise it doesn't matter what bike you ride but more to the fact cycling is for all walks of life and budget.( just hope he didn't mind my cheap wilkos inner tube gracing his expensive rims )


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Apr 2017)

You are a saint. To tell the truth i wouldn't have given owt to a bike snob who also didn't have the sense to carry a spare tube (preferably 2) or even a repair kit. Was he a weight weenie with a pump that looked like a hypo syringe? I am well known for refusing water to a weight weenie who came out without a drop to save weight. ,What did he say after you gave him the spare tube?


----------



## johnnyb47 (8 Apr 2017)

When i stopped to ask if everything was ok he was a little off Standish with me but after i offered him my spare tube he was actually quite a pleasant guy to talk to. Either way he was in the middle of know where and i wouldn't wish a long walk home for him. I kind of got the impression he felt a little uncomfortable by my generosity after his earlier behaviour. As i set off i couldn't resist dropping a little hint that us cyclist should stick together no matter what bikes we ride. I did it very subtly though to not cause any offence..Just enough to make him think :-)


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> That was a familiar story with Boardman bikes, when they first entered the market
> Then people stopped laughing
> 
> Sponsoring the Brownlees, for one (two......), was an astute move



Can't beat a Boardman. Makes me laugh when cyclo-snobs make veiled comments about Halfords and i mention that the local gold medalist / world champion heroes seem quite happy to ride them...


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Apr 2017)

Some folks object to halfords as they see them as anti green car freaks. Seems very puritan to me. If in need of a good basic tool in an area without good bike shops, I will always head to an halfords. They also used to sell a fair bit of polaris kit, a company much appreciated by a few folk on here I think.


----------



## derrick (8 Apr 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Can't beat a Boardman. Makes me laugh when cyclo-snobs make veiled comments about Halfords and i mention that the local gold medalist / world champion heroes seem quite happy to ride them...


You never see Chris Boardman smiling when he rides his.


----------



## johnnyb47 (8 Apr 2017)

Back in the early 80s i used to cycle many miles a week when i was a young whipper snapper. Because i was young and recovered quickly i never gave it a second thought as to how many miles or how fit I actually was. After my parents split up i became a bit of a loner and would simply disappear for hours on end covering countless miles on my bike. One summer day whilst walking my mad vicious corgi dog, this bloke came jogging by and my dog gave chase after him. After i gave him a big oppollogy for my dog nearly ripping his calf muscles out we became great friends and i would cycle with him whilst he trained for his up coming triathlon. I was only 13/14 at the time and in my eyes he came my sarogate dad.
One day he was running up this 1000 metre incline and as i paced him on my bike , When we got to the top he commented on that i didn't stop talking all the way up. I thought for a moment he was a tad peed off with me for it ,but what he was getting at was the fact i could manage to talk normally and not be out of breath whilst climbing this grueling hill.
Come with me to the next 10 time trail at the cycling club. I think you'll do really well he said. 
It took a bit of persuading on his behalf because i had no self confidence and the fact my bike was a bog standard steel framed Peugeot..I had no proper cycling clothing either to make matters worse.
Anyway the following Thursday i turned up at the local cycling clubs 10 TT with this heavy bike and dressed in my PE kit from school.
The cycling snobs were having a right old field day with my presence.They all had the good bikes laced with campag gear and dressed to look the part and all smelling of relgex ,and there was me on a Halfords racer with chrome bars and simplex gears wearing a baggy pair on shorts two sizes to big for me. There were all looking down there noses at me but my new best friend just kept on giving me encouragement and told me to take no notice. We all set off in one minute intervals and i was about the tenth to go of around 20 .
I was half expecting the guys who set off behind me to eventually catch me up as the miles clicked by, but to my surprise no one did. In fact i caught up with a couple of riders and passed them.
When i crossed the line and our times were read out ,to everyone's surprisement i came 5th..The faces on some of these cycle snobs was like thunder and my mate was trying to contain his joy. You could see them and hear quiet mutterings amongst themselves about me. One guy even insinuated I cheated by turning back sooner on the course but a marshal quickly told him i was logged at all the key points. I will never forget that evening. After the race we stopped off at a local pub and he bought me my first ever pint of lager to celebrate ( it was the 80s lol). 
If there was ever a classic case of cycling snobbery ,this was my story of it :-)
Johnny .


----------



## subaqua (8 Apr 2017)

Wot works best is having a tourer with front suspension and panniers , mud guards n all sorts of uncool kit. Then leaving the " all the gear , no idea " peeps for dead on a commute . The bobbers hate that . Me . I am just riding my bike , and always will be


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Apr 2017)

subaqua said:


> Wot works best is having a tourer with front suspension and panniers , mud guards n all sorts of uncool kit. Then leaving the " all the gear , no idea " peeps for dead on a commute . The bobbers hate that . Me . I am just riding my bike , and always will be


Heard of that before, & also having the panniers fully bulged out, with Styrofoam chips, or screwed newspaper
When I worked in Leeds, a Cat 2 that I knew did just that


----------



## i hate hills (8 Apr 2017)

We are ALL cyclists at the end of the day ..... " why cant we be friends , why cant we be friends , why cant we be friends "..........


----------



## Bryony (17 Apr 2017)

I've never been bothered if other cyclists say hi to me or if they disapprove of my bike, but usually all cyclists I come across have been very friendly. 

Yesterday I was out riding with my friend who is very new to cycling and owns a very old and very cheap mountain bike (I think she said it was £150 brand new) and every cyclist that went by said good morning which my friend was very surprised about!! Towards the end of the ride we pulled over to sort her brakes out as a bit of gravel got caught in her brake pad 2 guys stopped to make sure we were ok and they were both on very expensive carbon road bikes, I certainly felt there was no snobbery going on there!


----------



## screenman (17 Apr 2017)

CycleD said:


> I've been cycling for six months on and off now and on Thursday I cycled 50 miles for the first time and another 40 today. Today I noticed a few people on road bikes giving me dirty looks because I don't ride a road bike but a hybrid.



Blimey you must be clever to know why they gave you an imagined dirty look.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 Apr 2017)

Bryony said:


> I've never been bothered if other cyclists say hi to me or if they disapprove of my bike, but usually all cyclists I come across have been very friendly.
> 
> Yesterday I was out riding with my friend who is very new to cycling and owns a very old and very cheap mountain bike (I think *she* said it was £150 brand new) and every cyclist that went by said good morning which my friend was very surprised about!! Towards the end of the ride we pulled over to sort *her* brakes out as a bit of gravel got caught in *her* brake pad 2 guys stopped to make sure we were ok and they were both on very expensive carbon road bikes, I certainly felt there was no snobbery going on there!


Other factors may have been at play though


----------



## S-Express (17 Apr 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Makes me laugh when cyclo-snobs make veiled comments about Halfords and i mention that the local gold medalist / world champion heroes seem quite happy to ride them...



Pros and other Elite athletes tend to ride whatever brand they are contracted to ride. I doubt if the Brownlee bros are any different in that respect.


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Apr 2017)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Other factors may have been at play though


My thoughts exactly on reading that.


----------



## mjr (18 Apr 2017)

i hate hills said:


> We are ALL cyclists at the end of the day ..... " why cant we be friends , why cant we be friends , why cant we be friends "..........


I sometimes play that at the roll-out of group rides... but more often, I play the Bicycle Waltz or Easy Riding.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DB9VfwyGCGg

http://freemusicarchive.org/music/Animals__Men/Where_Are_All_Your_Friends/Easy_Riding_1049


----------



## mjr (18 Apr 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Can I ask if the "looks" are maybe due to something you are doing wrong on the roads, unaware of course?
> I know sometimes I give the "look" to other cyclists, if they cut me up or similar.


Oh great(!) Just because someone rides a hybrid, you assume that they're "doing wrong on the roads, unaware"?!?! Of all the people I would have expected to be a bike snob, Pat wasn't one!


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Apr 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Some folks object to halfords as they see them as anti green car freaks.


Can't speak for "folks", but it's the patchy levels of knowledge and service that make me reluctant to recommend them.


----------



## mjr (18 Apr 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Can't speak for "folks", but it's the patchy levels of knowledge and service that make me reluctant to recommend them.


Website with lies about stock levels, click+collect system that sends you "ready" emails before the store's got it ready, somewhat bizarre approach to what lines are stocked in what branches (let's sell bikes with 26×1⅜" wheels, then not stock inner tubes or tyres in that size!), cycle parking installed so close to the wall you can't lock both wheels and frame ... in other words, I agree completely and the half-odds hate is not about the car spares.


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Apr 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Can't speak for "folks", but it's the patchy levels of knowledge and service that make me reluctant to recommend them.


Don't know about that to be honest. Don't need their servicing or advice myself. They sell some decent stuff though.


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Apr 2017)

mjr said:


> Website with lies about stock levels, click+collect system that sends you "ready" emails before the store's got it ready, somewhat bizarre approach to what lines are stocked in what branches (let's sell bikes with 26×1⅜" wheels, then not stock inner tubes or tyres in that size!), cycle parking installed so close to the wall you can't lock both wheels and frame ... in other words, I agree completely and the half-odds hate is not about the car spares.


the click and collect system is very useful but I agree totally that it is seriously wonky. Haven't used it for a few months so don't know where it is at - they used to send you "ready to collect" texts the second you ordered it on the web which was clearly not true. I suppose I'm lucky in having one so close it is only a minor irritation.


----------



## Milzy (18 Apr 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> Back in the early 80s i used to cycle many miles a week when i was a young whipper snapper. Because i was young and recovered quickly i never gave it a second thought as to how many miles or how fit I actually was. After my parents split up i became a bit of a loner and would simply disappear for hours on end covering countless miles on my bike. One summer day whilst walking my mad vicious corgi dog, this bloke came jogging by and my dog gave chase after him. After i gave him a big oppollogy for my dog nearly ripping his calf muscles out we became great friends and i would cycle with him whilst he trained for his up coming triathlon. I was only 13/14 at the time and in my eyes he came my sarogate dad.
> One day he was running up this 1000 metre incline and as i paced him on my bike , When we got to the top he commented on that i didn't stop talking all the way up. I thought for a moment he was a tad peed off with me for it ,but what he was getting at was the fact i could manage to talk normally and not be out of breath whilst climbing this grueling hill.
> Come with me to the next 10 time trail at the cycling club. I think you'll do really well he said.
> It took a bit of persuading on his behalf because i had no self confidence and the fact my bike was a bog standard steel framed Peugeot..I had no proper cycling clothing either to make matters worse.
> ...


Love this story.


----------



## screenman (18 Apr 2017)

I cycled past a couple of people today, they were not in Lycra and were on shopper style bikes, I was in Lycra and on a grands worth of machine, they ignored my greating.

Which one was being a snob?


----------



## mjr (18 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> I cycled past a couple of people today, they were not in Lycra and were on shopper style bikes, I was in Lycra and on a grands worth of machine, they ignored my greating.
> 
> Which one was being a snob?


They were avoiding looking at your greatness because the Lycra's worn a bit see-through.


----------



## freiston (18 Apr 2017)

mjr said:


> They were avoiding looking at your greatness because the Lycra's worn a bit see-through.


I had similar thoughts but couldn't find the right words


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Apr 2017)

Now that I have my new bike I am well qualified to look down on anyone riding anything inferior. Especially if I'm wearing my Rapha top.


----------



## screenman (19 Apr 2017)

mjr said:


> They were avoiding looking at your greatness because the Lycra's worn a bit see-through.



The Lycra was covered by Ron Hill bottoms and a fleece top.


----------



## arch684 (19 Apr 2017)

I don't know if this guy was a snob or a knob but he felt the need to tell me i should get a better bike even suggesting interest free credit.I was riding my 1970s bsa tour of Britain,i just said you really just don't get it do you


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Apr 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Don't know about that to be honest. Don't need their servicing or advice myself. They sell some decent stuff though.


Not servicing (never used it, and don't know anyone who has) service. Saying they'd order stuff in, and not doing (and then said stuff being out of stock at the remote store). Overhearing the things they say when selling/recommending bikes to punters that are plain wrong, at times. A pal of mine's pricey Boardman Hybrid being set up without the top cap above the stem, so that his headset was knackered within a year.

Their bikes are good value, but I think, for a large retailer, the customer needs to know a lot to be aware of when they're being bullshitted in the store, frankly. And I'd not ride a bike from them without giving it a very thorough check over first, personally.

With that said, there are stores in their empire that have excellent staff by all accounts. And that's the problem - that level of service is too patchy for such a big retailer, into which the inexperienced will flock. Even for someone who does, and has always done, their own maintenance, built bikes from the frame up &c, I'm not sure I'd have thought to check that the top cap was on the headset of a newly built bike.


----------



## Venod (19 Apr 2017)

I have ridden with the best and the worst, the guys who have been riding years are the friendliest, I find a lot but all of the new riders with all the gear but no idea think they are the bee's knee's until you breeze past them when the going gets tough, they haven't started out like a lot of us on old bikes and developed through the years but bought straight into the lightest is best and its all about speed mentality.

I was out on my old scruffy Giant MTB no helmet, no glasses hair blowing in the wind (I still have a bit) a couple turned into the road in front of me all bling and sunglasses (it wasn't sunny) they never returned my greeting,
(It was the road from Allerton Bywater to Fairburn in West Yorkshire if anybody knows it) 
I jumped on their wheel they never said a word, I kept up with them at 20 mph when we got to the hill up into Fairburn I took great satisfaction in passing them going up, it was childish on my part but it made me feel better


----------



## screenman (19 Apr 2017)

Maybe there could be some inverse type of snobbery going on here.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Apr 2017)

I have a shed full of bling bikes. But I have a collegue at work who made a rat bike with 5 gears last year. He got the frame from a skip and begged and found everything else for it. I dont think he has paid a penny for it. I chipped in with an old bell and a bike pump.

He then rode it from Denmark to Innsbruck and back. A total trip of bout 1500 miles.

If you become a cycling snob. Someone will knock you off your perch.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> Maybe there could be some inverse type of snobbery going on here.


Yup 


jefmcg said:


> Ah, inverse snobbery. Still snobbery


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> I have ridden with the best and the worst, the guys who have been riding years are the friendliest, I find a lot but all of the new riders with all the gear but no idea think they are the bee's knee's until you breeze past them when the going gets tough, they haven't started out like a lot of us on old bikes and developed through the years but bought straight into the lightest is best and its all about speed mentality.
> 
> I was out on my old scruffy Giant MTB no helmet, no glasses hair blowing in the wind (I still have a bit) a couple turned into the road in front of me all bling and sunglasses (it wasn't sunny) they never returned my greeting,
> (It was the road from Allerton Bywater to Fairburn in West Yorkshire if anybody knows it)
> I jumped on their wheel they never said a word, I kept up with them at 20 mph when we got to the hill up into Fairburn I took great satisfaction in passing them going up, it was childish on my part but it made me feel better



Can I put in a word for people with "all the gear and no idea". Most of them are very keen to learn. They decide to get into cycling, so they get a magazine and look at a few websites (where else are you going to get info?). Buy the bike, and some gear, and go off with an open mind to learn more about it. I rode with a club for a while (in the slow trundlers section) and I met quite a few like that, who generally proceeded off to the faster groups, enjoying their cycling. Nothing at all wrong with that, in fact IMO it's to be applauded - more bums on bikes.

Drafting off people you don't know isn't a great thing to do. I certainly don't like to have a stranger on my wheel, but I'm so slow that it rarely happens. But you can be sure that if you tried it with me I wouldn't be engaging you in friendly conversation. I'd be more likely to pull over to get rid of you.


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2017)

There is snobbery everywhere. In the end it's the rider and not the kit. Roadies don't like MTB'ers, MTB'ers don't like roadies. People knock Boardman, Carrera, Calibre etc etc. Folk who get snobby are probably the ones that 'offer' unsolicited advice in 'the other thread'.

I have some very nice bikes, but my best buy was the Boardman Pro FS MTB. If I'd bought a Specialized or similar, the exact same specification would have set me back £2.5k and not £1k. For that money I'm not going to be too precious about it. Just the suspension and brakes are worth more than the whole bike !

My kids both have Carreras, and they have been great bikes - my lads MTB is very capable for the money.

My brother in law is made up with his Boardman MX comp hybrid - it's a nice bike for the money - no crap components.


----------



## Venod (19 Apr 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Most of them are very keen to learn



Yes I have ridden with a lot of these people and I encourage them, if you read my post you will notice i said " a lot but not all"



Dogtrousers said:


> Drafting off people you don't know isn't a great thing to do.



I agree to a point but I did say hi as I jumped on their wheels, perhaps they didn't hear me.

I was struggling into the wind towards the end of a long ride last week, two young lads passed who I didn't know, they said hi, I jumped on behind they had no problem pointing out potholes etc as any friendly rider would.

Don't be so quick to drop a stranger off your wheel you might be happy of a draft someday.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> Don't be so quick to drop a stranger off your wheel you might be happy of a draft someday.


There aren't many people slow enough


----------



## nickyboy (19 Apr 2017)

fossyant said:


> There is snobbery everywhere. In the end it's the rider and not the kit. Roadies don't like MTB'ers, MTB'ers don't like roadies. People knock Boardman, Carrera, Calibre etc etc. Folk who get snobby are probably the ones that 'offer' unsolicited advice in 'the other thread'.
> 
> I have some very nice bikes, but my best buy was the Boardman Pro FS MTB. If I'd bought a Specialized or similar, the exact same specification would have set me back £2.5k and not £1k. For that money I'm not going to be too precious about it. Just the suspension and brakes are worth more than the whole bike !
> 
> ...



It's not MTBers I dislike Fossy....it's fast MTBers like you that I struggle to catch that get my goat


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> It's not MTBers I dislike Fossy....it's fast MTBers like you that I struggle to catch that get my goat



I am no longer fast  The lack of the daily 26 mile commute has stopped that.


----------



## Milzy (19 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> I have ridden with the best and the worst, the guys who have been riding years are the friendliest, I find a lot but all of the new riders with all the gear but no idea think they are the bee's knee's until you breeze past them when the going gets tough, they haven't started out like a lot of us on old bikes and developed through the years but bought straight into the lightest is best and its all about speed mentality.
> 
> I was out on my old scruffy Giant MTB no helmet, no glasses hair blowing in the wind (I still have a bit) a couple turned into the road in front of me all bling and sunglasses (it wasn't sunny) they never returned my greeting,
> (It was the road from Allerton Bywater to Fairburn in West Yorkshire if anybody knows it)
> I jumped on their wheel they never said a word, I kept up with them at 20 mph when we got to the hill up into Fairburn I took great satisfaction in passing them going up, it was childish on my part but it made me feel better


Yes!!! I know it well!!


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Apr 2017)

fossyant said:


> My brother in law is made up with his Boardman MX comp hybrid - it's a nice bike for the money - no crap components.



I was in agreement with you, until this.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Apr 2017)

The rare exception to the general rule that all cheap bikes, are actually not heaps of merde.
This is my Boardman MX comp Hybrid. It's on the work stand, it's rarely been off of the work stand. I never give up on a bike, I give up on this bike.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> Yes I have ridden with a lot of these people and I encourage them, if you read my post you will notice i said " a lot but not all"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll get better if you continue to push into the wind by yourself. Just think of the wind as an asset to improve your fitness rather than using strangers wheels.


----------



## screenman (19 Apr 2017)

Some days I am a roadie, others an mtber, sometimes I might even go down the lane in civvies. I have never encountered this snobbery thing on any bike.


----------



## Venod (19 Apr 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> You'll get better if you continue to push into the wind by yourself. Just think of the wind as an asset to improve your fitness rather than using strangers wheels.



Yes your right, but my days of improving are long gone, sometimes a little help is appreciated and most cyclists will help someone struggling.


----------



## screenman (19 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> Yes your right, but my days of improving are long gone, sometimes a little help is appreciated and most cyclists will help someone struggling.



If I ever pass you then you are welcome to my wheel.


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 348318
> 
> 
> The rare exception to the general rule that all cheap bikes, are actually not heaps of merde.
> This is my Boardman MX comp Hybrid. It's on the work stand, it's rarely been off of the work stand. I never give up on a bike, I give up on this bike.



How have you broken it...?

PS My Fixed gear road bike commuter was always on the stand getting maintained as they do. Even a low maintenance bike.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> Yes your right, but my days of improving are long gone, sometimes a little help is appreciated and most cyclists will help someone struggling.


Sure, I'd just suggest asking first. Note saying "hi" is not the same as asking.


----------



## Venod (19 Apr 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Sure, I'd just suggest asking first. Note saying "hi" is not the same as asking.



Thanks dad I will try and stick to your advice.


----------



## S-Express (19 Apr 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 348318
> 
> 
> The rare exception to the general rule that all cheap bikes, are actually not heaps of merde.
> This is my Boardman MX comp Hybrid. It's on the work stand, it's rarely been off of the work stand. I never give up on a bike, I give up on this bike.



Another crackin' chain-line there. What was that you were saying about cross-chaining???


----------



## jefmcg (19 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> Thanks dad I will try and stick to your advice.


mum


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Apr 2017)

fossyant said:


> How have you broken it...?
> 
> PS My Fixed gear road bike commuter was always on the stand getting maintained as they do. Even a low maintenance bike.


It's got incredibly fragile wheels ( for a roughty toughty type bike). The Avid hydraulic brakes are beyond belief bad, The BB is a Truvativ number, which is not good, and a massive PITA. I've managed to procure a different rear wheel and freehub for it, it's got one last chance, or I'll strip it and flog the bits that aren't so bad ( the frame for example is actually very good)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> Yes your right, but my days of improving are long gone, sometimes a little help is appreciated and most cyclists will help someone struggling.



If you're struggling then you are trying to cycle too fast into the wind. Just drop your pace and you'll no longer be struggling.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Apr 2017)

Well this jumping on strangers wheels as though you're in a race is a bit child like isn't it? So yes, listen to dad.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Apr 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> dad


mum


----------



## Venod (20 Apr 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Well this jumping on strangers wheels as though you're in a race is a bit child like isn't it? So yes, listen to dad.



Have you done any serious cycling ?


----------



## jefmcg (20 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> Have you done any serious cycling ?


So hopping on a strangers wheel after an unacknowledged "hi" is something serious cyclists do?


----------



## Venod (20 Apr 2017)

jefmcg said:


> So hopping on a strangers wheel after an unacknowledged "hi" is something serious cyclists do?



Yes, formal introductions are not required in our part of the country.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> Yes, formal introductions are not required in our part of the country.


That's a non sequitur. It doesn't explain why you asked if he was serious.


----------



## Venod (20 Apr 2017)

jefmcg said:


> That's a non sequitur. It doesn't explain why you asked if he was serious.



I didn't ask if he was serious, I asked if he had done any serious cycling, he first stated the obvious.



YukonBoy said:


> If you're struggling then you are trying to cycle too fast into the wind. Just drop your pace and you'll no longer be struggling.



Then followed this up with 



YukonBoy said:


> Well this jumping on strangers wheels as though you're in a race is a bit child like isn't it? So yes, listen to dad.



Its not only races who use the shelter of other riders, anybody who has had a hard day and struggles with the wind will know how much of a help drafting can be, pretending your in a race is the last thing on your mind, your just grateful that the riders in front are a friendly bunch and not cycling snobs (isn't that what this thread is about) 

My original post on this thread was about treating cycling snobs with the contempt they deserve, I did say it that was childish on my part. 



jefmcg said:


> It doesn't explain why you asked if he was serious.



This is what I should have asked, he's probably trolling.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Apr 2017)

Not at all, but you don't jump on strangers wheels without asking. If they say no, then you don't jump on their wheels either. Not everyone is comfortable with a tired stranger a few inches behind their back wheel.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Apr 2017)

Have I ever done any serious cycling?

Serious, Synonyms: earnest, grave, humourless, no-nonsense, po-faced_ [British]_, sedate, severe, sober, sobersided, solemn, staid, uncomic, unsmiling, weighty.

Well, it's true that I trundle around sedately. I am pretty weighty. I am always sober. Many who have experienced my jokes would agree that they are uncomic.

So yes.

But my serious cycling rarely, if ever, involves drafting of any sort, either as drafter or draftee.


----------



## Venod (20 Apr 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Not at all, but you don't jump on strangers wheels without asking. If they say no, then you don't jump on their wheels either. Not everyone is comfortable with a tired stranger a few inches behind their back wheel.



Isn't that the point of this thread, why would you be so snobish to deny someone a wheel, your a cyclist I'm a cyclist we are in general a friendly lot, lets keep it that way.


----------



## mjr (20 Apr 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> You'll get better if you continue to push into the wind by yourself. Just think of the wind as an asset to improve your fitness rather than using strangers wheels.


Why do you think @Afnug can get any better? @Afnug is already AWESOME 



Dogtrousers said:


> But my serious cycling rarely, if ever, involves drafting of any sort, either as drafter or draftee.


You still cycling near FU City, then?


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Apr 2017)

Said it before and was knocked down a bit, but i have the impression that up north (or at least the bit of it I know well) the ratio of amiable/broad minded/we are all cyclists together racers is higher than down south.


----------



## Venod (20 Apr 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Said it before and was knocked down a bit, but i have the impression that up north (or at least the bit of it I know well) the ratio of amiable/broad minded/we are all cyclists together is higher than down south.



I hope you don't mind I have edited your post.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> Isn't that the point of this thread, why would you be so snobish to deny someone a wheel, your a cyclist I'm a cyclist we are in general a friendly lot, lets keep it that way.


I am still mystified why, if everyone is so friendly, you can't just say the words "do you mind if sit on your wheel for a while?"

And by the way, saying no does not mean they are snobby. I just don't like riding in a pack. I don't like staring at someone's arse when I could be looking at the road ahead, or the scenery around me. And I don't like someone on my arse, because my nose runs constantly when I am cycling, and fumbling for tissues or snot rockets are conducive to a safe pack. And in the middle of a pack? That is hell to me.

Riding with others I can enjoy, just not in a peloton.

And proof that I am not a snob, these were my handlebars yesterday.


----------



## Venod (20 Apr 2017)

jefmcg said:


> And proof that I am not a snob, these were my handlebars yesterday.



Thats not proof of your snobish status, you could just be a scruffy snob.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> scruffy


Snob


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> Isn't that the point of this thread, why would you be so snobish to deny someone a wheel, your a cyclist I'm a cyclist we are in general a friendly lot, lets keep it that way.



Nothing to do with Snobbish behaviour. Like Jefmc I don't want someone up my arse and I don't want to be looking at someone else's. Not everyone likes riding in peloton formation and that should be respected.


----------



## mjr (20 Apr 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Nothing to do with Snobbish behaviour. Like Jefmc I don't want someone up my arse and I don't want to be looking at someone else's. Not everyone likes riding in peloton formation and that should be respected.


Drafting doesn't need to be "someone up my arse" or "in peloton formation". Skip forwards to 3min for the surprising result that there's still benefit within 10m or so:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c8kM3aA_EE


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Apr 2017)

Someone who jumps on your wheel because they are tired is not going to be sitting back 10m off your wheel.


----------



## mustang1 (20 Apr 2017)

I don't even go to bike shops that sell hybrids.


----------



## mjr (20 Apr 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Someone who jumps on your wheel because they are tired is not going to be sitting back 10m off your wheel.


I aim for 8m unless they've got disc brakes  If they've got typical dual-pivot calipers, I'm going to outbrake them by more than enough, even in an emergency stop.


----------



## Venod (20 Apr 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Nothing to do with Snobbish behaviour. Like Jefmc I don't want someone up my arse and I don't want to be looking at someone else's. Not everyone likes riding in peloton formation and that should be respected.



Then I would respect your wishes and not sit on your wheel and obviously you would not sit on mine, but in all my years of cycling (considerable) I have yet to be told not ride on a wheel and have never stopped someone taking mine.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> Yes your right, but my days of improving are long gone, sometimes a little help is appreciated and most cyclists will help someone struggling.


Just backing up what @mjr said, you really should see @Afnug stats.
To the subject of snobbery it happens in in areas photography is quite bad, I have one bike and it does all i need it to do.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> I hope you don't mind I have edited your post.


Thanks for politely asking. Why did you edit out the 'racers"? It was central to what I meant - that very often even the perfectly turned out folk on lightweight mean machines give you the nod. I well remember getting it once when out and about on my ramshakle overloaded hybrid, not even the "proper" tourer.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> Then I would respect your wishes and not sit on your wheel and obviously you would not sit on mine, but in all my years of cycling (considerable) I have yet to be told not ride on a wheel and have never stopped someone taking mine.


Yes that attitude mystified me. Wondered for a moment whether i'd slept through a bit of O level physics where they told us that you somehow suck the person in front backwards.


----------



## Venod (21 Apr 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks for politely asking. Why did you edit out the 'racers"? It was central to what I meant - that very often even the perfectly turned out folk on lightweight mean machines give you the nod. I well remember getting it once when out and about on my ramshakle overloaded hybrid, not even the "proper" tourer.



Sorry, I edited it to what *I* thought sounded better which I shouldn't have done given your explanation, please accept this apology.


----------



## Roadhump (21 Apr 2017)

There almost certainly is cycling snobbery where some look down on others who they consider to be on inferior machines or not "with it" because they don't dress in slogan / brand emblazoned lycra, but I would guess the lack of a wave or greeting from other cyclists has just as much to do with different personality types, and even the mood of people.

I tend to acknowledge other cyclists whether roadies, MTBers, or people on shopping bikes, some respond, others don't. I have been bimbling along on my hybrid in my Ronhill trackies and baggy top several times when a club ride or similar group of fast roadies has passed and have been on the receiving end of a chorus of "hellos" and "good mornings", I was struggling up a hill a few months ago when a very pleasant lycra clad roadie on a dream machine pulled alongside me, slowed down and chatted with me for a couple of minutes.

On the other hand some cyclists don't acknowledge and just ignore me, so what! They might be a shy introvert type, have problems on their mind, be lacking in social skills, just plain ignorant or cycling snobs. Like every walk of life, it takes all sorts.


----------



## Milzy (21 Apr 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 348318
> 
> 
> The rare exception to the general rule that all cheap bikes, are actually not heaps of merde.
> This is my Boardman MX comp Hybrid. It's on the work stand, it's rarely been off of the work stand. I never give up on a bike, I give up on this bike.


Terrible bike. And I'm not even a cycle snob.


----------



## Bollo (21 Apr 2017)

Roadhump said:


> , but I would guess the lack of a wave or greeting from other cyclists has just as much to do with different personality types, and even the mood of people.
> 
> I tend to acknowledge other cyclists whether roadies, MTBers, or people on shopping bikes, some respond, others don't. I have been bimbling along on my hybrid in my Ronhill trackies and baggy top several times when a club ride or similar group of fast roadies has passed and have been on the receiving end of a chorus of "hellos" and "good mornings", I was struggling up a hill a few months ago when a very pleasant lycra clad roadie on a dream machine pulled alongside me, slowed down and chatted with me for a couple of minutes.
> 
> On the other hand some cyclists don't acknowledge and just ignore me, so what! They might be a shy introvert type, have problems on their mind, be lacking in social skills, just plain ignorant or cycling snobs. Like every walk of life, it takes all sorts.


Paging @ianrauk. I'm starting to think that I'm doing your job for you.


----------



## Bollo (21 Apr 2017)

As for wheel-sucking, I'm honestly not fussed either way. I'm not in the nabit myself and I can only maybe think of one or two occasions in the last couple of years when a stranger has tucked in.


----------



## Milzy (21 Apr 2017)

Bollo said:


> As for wheel-sucking, I'm honestly not fussed either way. I'm not in the nabit myself and I can only maybe think of one or two occasions in the last couple of years when a stranger has tucked in.


People should be happy new friends are tucking in. I'd either leave them to it or try to drop them.


----------



## Lolls (21 Apr 2017)

I've been on my 3rd bike ride today. I couldn't wave to anyone as I can't take my hands off the handlebars yet. I did say hello to a dog walker and would have said hello to a fellow cyclist........but I was grimmacing as I struggled to get up a slope, well it probably wasn't even that steep.
My hubby who rides a road bike was riding alongside me on my hybrid.


----------



## si_c (23 Apr 2017)

Lolls said:


> I've been on my 3rd bike ride today. I couldn't wave to anyone as I can't take my hands off the handlebars yet. I did say hello to a dog walker and would have said hello to a fellow cyclist........but I was grimmacing as I struggled to get up a slope, well it probably wasn't even that steep.
> My hubby who rides a road bike was riding alongside me on my hybrid.


Nodding is a perfectly acceptable substitute for a wave.


----------



## i hate hills (23 Apr 2017)

mjr said:


> I sometimes play that at the roll-out of group rides... but more often, I play the Bicycle Waltz or Easy Riding.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DB9VfwyGCGg
> 
> http://freemusicarchive.org/music/Animals__Men/Where_Are_All_Your_Friends/Easy_Riding_1049



Stunning choice for cycling activities . You Sir are a man of good taste.


----------



## The_Hawk (23 Apr 2017)

Interesting topic. I ride Hybrid  I enjoy it because it's enough exercise for me. I would consider a road bike, however, with the standards of motorists today...
I generally speak to fellow cyclists, runners, walkers. If they don't speak back I've not lost anything


----------



## mjr (23 Apr 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Yes that attitude mystified me. Wondered for a moment whether i'd slept through a bit of O level physics where they told us that you somehow suck the person in front backwards.


Isn't that gravity where bodies attract each other?  Not exactly significant in context though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Apr 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Yes that attitude mystified me. Wondered for a moment whether i'd slept through a bit of O level physics where they told us that you somehow suck the person in front backwards.



Nothing to do with physics and everything to do with not liking someone sitting so close to your back wheel and the stress of worrying about a collision.


----------



## mjr (24 Apr 2017)

On the penultimate descent of today's ride, a chap clad in bright yellow-and-black lycra on a posh road bike pedalled past me and another rider coasting down (also both on road bikes, unusually for me). I admit that as he did so, I thought "he's probably going to regret that," because I know the final climb is over a mile long, although it's only around 4%. Sure enough, once the road tilted up, I drew alongside to say hello. "You caught up with me!" he exclaimed breathily, red-faced and sweating. "Er, yes" said I, not out of breath.

What's the etiquette here? What should I have said in reply to that? I did ponder "well, I'm not carrying much" but I could see that he wasn't either - his bike didn't even have a rear rack and his saddlebag was tiny. I also contemplated "this hill's local to me" but I later found out that he's from 4 miles away, so that probably wouldn't have gone down well either. I went with the rather lame "you've probably ridden much further than us" because I figured that "well if you pedal hard on that descent, you're going to be in the red on this climb" wouldn't be welcome advice from a Fred on an old steel road bike...


----------



## Mugshot (24 Apr 2017)

mjr said:


> On the penultimate descent of today's ride, a chap clad in bright yellow-and-black lycra on a posh road bike pedalled past me and another rider coasting down (also both on road bikes, unusually for me). I admit that as he did so, I thought "he's probably going to regret that," because I know the final climb is over a mile long, although it's only around 4%. Sure enough, once the road tilted up, I drew alongside to say hello. "You caught up with me!" he exclaimed breathily, red-faced and sweating. "Er, yes" said I, not out of breath.
> 
> What's the etiquette here? What should I have said in reply to that? I did ponder "well, I'm not carrying much" but I could see that he wasn't either - his bike didn't even have a rear rack and his saddlebag was tiny. I also contemplated "this hill's local to me" but I later found out that he's from 4 miles away, so that probably wouldn't have gone down well either. I went with the rather lame "you've probably ridden much further than us" because I figured that "well if you pedal hard on that descent, you're going to be in the red on this climb" wouldn't be welcome advice from a Fred on an old steel road bike...


Not sure you need to say anything more do you? Maybe;
"Anyway, cracking day for a ride Gromit!"
Then carry on along your way.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Apr 2017)

FWIW, here is my drafting etiquette...

If I am catching someone I NEVER draft them, I just pass them. If someone passes me then I may draft them for a bit but I would always ask if they minded me doing so

Similarly, if someone catches me and starts drafting me then I expect them to come through and take a turn at the front. They're obviously a faster rider than me so that's only fair. If I pass someone and they start drafting me then that's fine although a couple of words from them whilst doing so would be nice


----------



## The Essex Spurs (24 Apr 2017)

I can't be bothered changing the tyres on my beloved Claud Butler racer (er sorry roadbike) and use my wifes Probike.It weighs a ton and has panniers on it with all the kit inside and it gets me from A to B and I coundn't give a tinker's curse what anyone thinks.However I do have two confessions to make.
Firstly I love to stop and get an ordnance map out and give it the big one looking like I'm serious.
Secondly people should only buy double panniers as single pannier on one side is a faux pas.Legislation should be brought in
making it illegal!!!!
Congrats on your first fifty and no doubt you'll be thinking about the first hundred soon.
Most I have done is just under fifty but am getting well into cycling again so hopefully a good ride coming up soon.


----------



## Lolls (24 Apr 2017)

si_c said:


> Nodding is a perfectly acceptable substitute for a wave.


Yes I do that a lot......it's usually when I'm going over bumpy terrain


----------



## mjr (24 Apr 2017)

Mugshot said:


> Not sure you need to say anything more do you? Maybe;
> "Anyway, cracking day for a ride Gromit!"
> Then carry on along your way.


Maybe not need, but I was interested to chat and that almost-insulting surprise at having been caught easily didn't leave me many polite routes forward!  Maybe I should have said that I used to live on a 12% road in Somerset, so that 4% hill isn't much trouble.



The Essex Spurs said:


> Secondly people should only buy double panniers as single pannier on one side is a faux pas.Legislation should be brought in
> making it illegal!!!!


Nah, using a second pannier when you don't need it is what should be made illegal. Riding along with an unnecessary air brake is a crime against common sense, unless you need the exercise.


----------



## The Essex Spurs (24 Apr 2017)

mjr said:


> Maybe not need, but I was interested to chat and that almost-insulting surprise at having been caught easily didn't leave me many polite routes forward!  Maybe I should have said that I used to live on a 12% road in Somerset, so that 4% hill isn't much trouble.
> 
> 
> Nah, using a second pannier when you don't need it is what should be made illegal. Riding along with an unnecessary air brake is a crime against common sense, unless you need the exercise.


Leave it out guv'nor.Single pannier isn't symmetrical.I bet you have a bike rack on your unicycle!!!!


----------



## mjr (24 Apr 2017)

The Essex Spurs said:


> Leave it out guv'nor.Single pannier isn't symmetrical.


Bikes and especially riders aren't symmetrical either, so why's that matter?



The Essex Spurs said:


> I bet you have a bike rack on your unicycle!!!!


----------



## jefmcg (24 Apr 2017)

I finally realised why I hate this thread. If I walked past a building site in Melbourne, the workers (invariably male at that era) would shout their appreciation (or otherwise, they did also feel it was important that any woman they didn't fancy was informed of her faults). If you smiled or reacted positively, things quickly escalated. I am sorry to say I don't know what happened if you told them to _shut the fark up_, as I never had the courage to do that.

So mostly I would walk by, eyes fixed straight ahead, expression unwavering as they shouted at me. They did not like this. "Bitch" they would say. "Snob" they would say.

You don't have the right to demand strangers perform according to the script in your head. And you don't have the right to abuse them (even online) if they don't.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Apr 2017)

Lolls said:


> Yes I do that a lot......it's usually when I'm going over bumpy terrain



Lift your bum off the saddle going over bumpy terrain, bend your arms slightly, then shout "boiiing, boing, boooing!"


----------



## Alan O (24 Apr 2017)

A couple of weeks ago I smiled at a lycra-clad rider dressed from head to toe like an advertising billboard for cycling stuff, and all I got in return was a stony glare...

OK, I was trying to cross the road on a pedestrian/cycle route pelican crossing across a busy road, he was powering up a hill at a far more impressive pace than I'd just managed, and my timing was bad enough to stop him just at the lights...

Sorry, bloke, if you're reading this


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Apr 2017)

This thread has sneakily morphed from "people have been giving me dirty looks" to "people who do or don't say hello" (via drafting etiquette)

Anyone would think we are obsessed with blathering on about whether or not people say hello.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Apr 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> This thread has sneakily morphed from "people have been giving me dirty looks" to "people who do or don't say hello" (via drafting etiquette)
> 
> Anyone would think we are obsessed with blathering on about whether or not people say hello.




Thanks DT & Bollo
I havent been following the thread, but you have both confirmed to me that this thread does indeed need a


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jun 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Can't beat a Boardman. Makes me laugh when cyclo-snobs make veiled comments about Halfords and i mention that the local gold medalist / world champion heroes seem quite happy to ride them...
> 
> View attachment 346320




I was a bit surprised, whilst watching the BBC2 coverage of the Leeds ITU races, that the Brownlees have changed sponsors!
I thought it was a new (or one-off) paintjob for the pair, but no...........

https://www.tri247.com/triathlon-gear/bike-gear/brownlee-brothers-ride-scott-bikes


----------



## StrontiumCat (14 Jun 2017)

I'm new to this game and had no idea I was meant to wave. I've just been rolling along, slack-jawed and blank-eyed like a stuffed cow mounted on wheels. Only time I wave at others is when I'm on a little train at a wildlife park.

I can change though.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Jun 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I was a bit surprised, whilst watching the BBC2 coverage of the Leeds ITU races, that the Brownlees have changed sponsors!
> I thought it was a new (or one-off) paintjob for the pair, but no...........
> 
> https://www.tri247.com/triathlon-gear/bike-gear/brownlee-brothers-ride-scott-bikes


Why would you be surprised? They were obviously offered a better deal.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jun 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Why would you be surprised? They were obviously offered a better deal.


Simply because I'd not read/heard/been told of it

Plus, I'd have though, given that a reason given was the time gains, if aerodynamics, surely Chris Boardman can barely be bettered in that sense


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> That has it's hazards,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/9OrKLGEOVRA




I like how the video clip has the rider's reaction on impact: "OOOMPH"


----------



## mjr (14 Jun 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Plus, I'd have though, given that a reason given was the time gains, if aerodynamics, surely Chris Boardman can barely be bettered in that sense


I think Boardman sold the brand a few years ago. Does he still work for them?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> On the penultimate descent of today's ride, a chap clad in bright yellow-and-black lycra on a posh road bike pedalled past me and another rider coasting down (also both on road bikes, unusually for me). I admit that as he did so, I thought "he's probably going to regret that," because I know the final climb is over a mile long, although it's only around 4%. Sure enough, once the road tilted up, I drew alongside to say hello. "You caught up with me!" he exclaimed breathily, red-faced and sweating. "Er, yes" said I, not out of breath.
> 
> What's the etiquette here? What should I have said in reply to that? I did ponder "well, I'm not carrying much" but I could see that he wasn't either - his bike didn't even have a rear rack and his saddlebag was tiny. I also contemplated "this hill's local to me" but I later found out that he's from 4 miles away, so that probably wouldn't have gone down well either. I went with the rather lame "you've probably ridden much further than us" because I figured that "well if you pedal hard on that descent, you're going to be in the red on this climb" wouldn't be welcome advice from a Fred on an old steel road bike...



Just extend your reply to er yes, why on earth shouldn't I catch you up? And let the conversation go from there.


----------

